# What's difference in X5 xDr40i G05 and 21XG ? Sorry if dumb question



## Tracytracy (Apr 23, 2021)

*What's difference in X5 xDr40i G05 and 21XG ? Specifics?*

Forgive me if that's a dumb question but I have searched with no luck.
Thanks


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

XDrive 40i G05 makes sense but I’m not sure what a 21XG is. Where did you see that?


----------



## Tracytracy (Apr 23, 2021)

HotGrbg said:


> XDrive 40i G05 makes sense but I’m not sure what a 21XG is. Where did you see that?


I found out from Turtle Boy - 
*Body group is G05 

BMW North American production codes 21XG = X5 xDrive40i*
21XO = X5 sDrive40i
21SJ = X5 M50i


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

I’ve never seen anybody actually use production codes 🤷‍♂️ News to me


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

.


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

...


----------

